# Where were you on 8/11?



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 19, 2020)

I was watching the Kerr stream jumping back and forth from the thread. All while tripping balls wondering if reality was breaking.

Where were you during the 8/11 of the internet?


----------



## soy_king (Dec 20, 2020)

I was trying to keep up with the thread and fell asleep about thirty minutes into the stream, and when I woke up for work the whole world had changed.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 20, 2020)

Watching a Methway Cuck get owned by the Ralphamale.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 20, 2020)

Similar to a lot of people here, I was posting in the thread and watching the Mexican cuck. I initially thought Ralph had sent him some random gay porn video to get the stream flagged down until it dawned on me that it might be Ralph sticking his micropeen into Faith. "Surely he wouldn't do something this stupid. This is too much even for Ralph". As the evidence started piling up (I didn't want to watch the video myself), I celebrated the exclusive 4K gunt footage with everyone else. It was surreal to see Ralph self-own in this level when he had previously been careful when it came to giving the alogs ammunition against him. Now we'll see if the ultimate alogs, the criminal justice system, take the initiative given by this miracle of kino and put Ralph away or let him free as a registered sex offender.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Dec 20, 2020)

I was sitting front desk at work on a particularly slow day. Thankfully I’m one of the only employees who speaks English, so I was free to watch the whole thing unfold without worrying about my boss leaning over my shoulder asking what a gunt was. At one point my shift partner asked me what I was reading and I said “the news.” It was a great escape from what would otherwise have been a painfully boring day. Double fun when I finally got home and got the chance to look at the pictures


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 20, 2020)

Snufkin kin said:


> I was sitting front desk at work on a particularly slow day. Thankfully I’m one of the only employees who speaks English, so I was free to watch the whole thing unfold without worrying about my boss leaning over my shoulder asking what a gunt was. At one point my shift partner asked me what I was reading and I said “the news.” It was a great escape from what would otherwise have been a painfully boring day. Double fun when I finally got home and got the chance to look at the pictures



I initially imagined you accidentally playing the Gunt Tape at work and you having to translate "CUM AWN MAH FUGGIN CAWK" to people until I reread.

Ugh well when 8/11 happened, I was right here, actually enjoying the Hassle/Boogie trashfire retardation, aylawwgin' in chat with the peeps. 

I associate it more with the West Coast wildfires in general, which were either beginning or in full swing at that point. The smoke got so bad, you couldn't even see half a football field ahead of you. Dust and filth was collecting on everything. I couldn't go outside and Gunt Watching became the thing to do while I choked to death. 

Whenever I hear that cringey guntblues song Gunt plays the show out with (Jesse Winchester's "Step By Step") or HEJAS's "Shuckin' Jive! Watermelon Time! Shuckin' Jive!" drop during their shows, I'll automatically go into a weird PTSD coughing fit.

It, for me, was truly the Summer of Gunt.


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Dec 20, 2020)

I was there man. I got the screenshots of Ralph admitting it was him dripping the vid.

I can still smell the poo. Life will never be the same.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Dec 20, 2020)

I was working the midnight shift at my job. I checked the thread during my break and saw the the screenshots.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 20, 2020)

I was quarantining after a stressful business trip, I still remember I was on the balcony enjoying a nice drink and a ciggie when the whole thing happened. Those two weeks of quarantine were absolutely the best moment of 2020 for me: no work, lots of me-time and an endless supply of Gunt news, what a time to be alive!
Actually that very same day I found out I didn't get pozzed, so it was a really joyous day


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 20, 2020)

I was working upstate and while randomly looking up Ethan Ralph rant videos, I saw the Soyless Dame video and "Ethan Ralph, you're done" videos and thought what the fuck did the Gunt do now. Then I found out he had drugged and recorded a sex tape with the teenage girl he abducted and decided yeah, this guy is going back to prison.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Dec 20, 2020)

What's interesting was that the week before it came back, I was watching old Metokur streams and I watched the one where he talked about Mumkey's sex tape leaking and Jim made a joke about what e-celebs he'd like to see sex tapes of, and in my mind I thought "a sex tape of Ralph would be hilarious" because of this video (also from a Jim stream)




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Sure enough, a week later it came to be.


----------



## Sammich (Dec 20, 2020)

I was watching the dildo headed cuck stream and just decided it was too boring and laid down, next day i got up to endless vids of ralph's dick on discord..  life will never be the same. 
The sucking shit off his finger was worse than ralph's tiny cock.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Dec 20, 2020)

I was at a real high point generally. It was midsommer and I spent time everyday out picking berries and going for runs in the sun. During these trips I would always listen to PPP/Godwinson/Josh streams and try not to giggle as I ran. One day I got in from a run and was toweling off when I checked twitter to see tweets from Rackets and Metokur. I couldn't believe it was happening. I'd been burned by the PPP-Ralph fight and was not getting my hopes up that there would be some kind of payoff or spectacular finale...but there it was. I called my husband through and we watched the video togethor, gagging. He watched the harvest stream with me live that night while we played vidya togethor. Got him into MATI and we watch it togethor every week. I had a weeks worth of running lined up afterwords and did 12k listening to the TWIN sex tape review the next day. Basically the gunt sex tape lost me 8lbs that month and brought my husband and I closer through a shared new interest.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Dec 20, 2020)

I had gotten home the night before from work before either of their streams started. I decided to skip watching because I had some work I had to get done in the morning. When I woke up I had some time to kill before doing my work. I go online, hit Twitter first. First tweet I see is this tweet from Jim:




I didn't understand what this was about or who it was even referencing. I click on the tweet and see other people asking for clarification as well. Someone says that Ralph had released a sex tape the night before. I immediately rushed over to the Farms to see if it was true. 

I spent about fifteen minutes on my actual work that morning.


----------



## instythot (Dec 20, 2020)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> I was at a real high point generally. It was midsommer and I spent time everyday out picking berries and going for runs in the sun. During these trips I would always listen to PPP/Godwinson/Josh streams and try not to giggle as I ran. One day I got in from a run and was toweling off when I checked twitter to see tweets from Rackets and Metokur. I couldn't believe it was happening. I'd been burned by the PPP-Ralph fight and was not getting my hopes up that there would be some kind of payoff or spectacular finale...but there it was. I called my husband through and we watched the video togethor, gagging. He watched the harvest stream with me live that night while we played vidya togethor. Got him into MATI and we watch it togethor every week. I had a weeks worth of running lined up afterwords and did 12k listening to the TWIN sex tape review the next day. Basically the gunt sex tape lost me 8lbs that month and brought my husband and I closer through a shared new interest.


This might be the most wholesome thing related to Ethan Ralph that could ever happen


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 20, 2020)

Honestly, I forgot what I was doing (I think was fucking around somewhere else), but I sure as hell caught up to the thread when it fucking exploded.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Lurkin' and spergin'


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 20, 2020)

I was sitting in that retard's chat, and when he ended the stream it was the only time I felt a twinge of sympathy for him, he seemed crushed. Looking back it was funny as shit, although disgusting.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 20, 2020)

I was thinking to myself, why do things like that always have to happen on an August?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

laughing, i had a flight of fancy where i pictured dick masterson telling mumkey jones and ethan ralph to record themselves having sex, cause it's chad.
for a bit i entertained the notion he would use it to try and blackmail np2 members.
... finally i calmed down and felt nauseated when i realized the full scope of what occurred.
(not in a pearl clutchingway)



GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> I was at a real high point generally. It was midsommer and I spent time everyday out picking berries and going for runs in the sun. During these trips I would always listen to PPP/Godwinson/Josh streams and try not to giggle as I ran. One day I got in from a run and was toweling off when I checked twitter to see tweets from Rackets and Metokur. I couldn't believe it was happening. I'd been burned by the PPP-Ralph fight and was not getting my hopes up that there would be some kind of payoff or spectacular finale...but there it was. I called my husband through and we watched the video togethor, gagging. He watched the harvest stream with me live that night while we played vidya togethor. Got him into MATI and we watch it togethor every week. I had a weeks worth of running lined up afterwords and did 12k listening to the TWIN sex tape review the next day. Basically the gunt sex tape lost me 8lbs that month and brought my husband and I closer through a shared new interest.


when i looked for a version of it that wasn't on-site for the gunt report thread ,  the ppp godwinson review was one of the few versions left.
the streamable versions went down.


----------



## naught (Dec 21, 2020)

I was here when it dropped
Funny content


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 21, 2020)

I was asleep during the stream when it all happened, but before I went to bed I posted a short gunt parody song, but when I awoke and saw what lay before me, I started shitpostin'.

Corn Dabbing
Calling that the tape was going to make her preggo
suggesting he needs his own board
I was actually so blown away by the 11th of August that I actually marked it on my calendar

It was a fun day, I think we all enjoyed.


----------



## Goku 1000000 O (Dec 22, 2020)

I got bored and checked the farms. Saw it in the announcements, in disbelief I decided to watch the video.

Huge mistake.


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 22, 2020)

I was watching Live with everyone else here. I can’t recall but PO had finished his stream and people moved onto Cucks stream, he was teasing a lot of drops if I recall so people were prepared for the stream, just not what occurred during it.

I thought we had just peaked in terms of Ralph’s Depravity when that video and link got out which is somewhat true but he’s held steady being a complete piece of shit these past few months.

I checked back in the original thread and I brought up the question of if this was Revenge Porn.

Post in thread 'Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort'
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7099830

And we now have a Gunt in Court before Christmas, all this within 4+ months.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 4, 2021)

I was catching up on the main thread, because it had been moving so fast. I finally made it up to the most recent page, and then I saw someone posted “did Ralph just post his sex tape?” or something like that. I thought it was someone trolling, and then people started posting screenshots and replays of Kerr’s stream. At that moment, I knew I would be glued to the thread for days.


----------

